
Getting OpenID Into the Browser - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/12/getting-openid-into-the-browse.html
======
Raphael
I'm all for it. It would also be cool if there were a reciprocating API that
web developers could use to identify visitors, instead of having to implement
some complicated OpenID implementation.

